
What Is JavaScript Made Of? - feross
https://overreacted.io/what-is-javascript-made-of/
======
felipepater
I loved it! Really nice and easy to understand explanations, yet they covered
lots of good stuff

------
nicomeemes
I really liked this! Looking forward to receiving your emails and giving
feedback.

